# Tanning beds!



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 11, 2015)

I just had an idea for future animal crossing games (though it really should have been in this one) and wanted to know what everyone else thought.

Tanning beds!

Does anyone else think shampoodle should have a tanning bed service, where you can pay 3,000 bells for a tan, and pick the shade you want? Maybe it could be permanent, or maybe get a new one every 5 days. I think it's a bit ridiculous that the only way to get darker skin is by spending days on the island >.<


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 11, 2015)

I totally agree! that could be so awesome, even as a home furniture item. at first i thought it was a bit racist that you can only be white, but then i remembered that its a japanese game, so the characters are designed to look japanese.. but tanning beds could be so cool!


----------



## cannolis (Jun 11, 2015)

They should've made an option once you first started the game to chose your skin ton, I don't know why they didn't implement that in the first place.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah I mean I know with it being a Japanese game they more than likely didn't really think about that but at the same time, they made such a big deal for the release of New Leaf >.< Since they knew this game would be popular and internationally released they really should have considered this >.< And tanning on the island just seems like it's a bit of work - and should be way easier to pick your skin tone >.< 

I feel like a tanning bed would be better than picking your skin tone from the start, only because I have no idea how Rover would ask or word that sorta of question >.<


----------



## Naiad (Jun 11, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> I feel like a tanning bed would be better than picking your skin tone from the start, only because I have no idea how Rover would ask or word that sorta of question >.<



No.
Literally just pull a Pok?mon and let people choose their skin color upon starting up the game like?? It doesn't have to be difficult guys.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 11, 2015)

Regardless, they should have done something :/ maybe just let us create our mayor or character prior, I don't see the point in making it random since it is suppose to be like us


----------



## Beige (Jun 11, 2015)

I think it'd be cute and fitting if maybe when you're talking to rover, you end up looking at a photo of several young vague looking kids with different skin colours, and you pick which kid was you! then the rest of the questions can still work


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree Beige! Like maybe he's carrying some type of scrapbook, of his travels, and he goes "oh, hey! This one kind of looks like you! Crazy, right?" And you can disagree/agree until you find one you like


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 11, 2015)

I do love that idea! Or maybe you could drop a photo and he will pick it up and ask which one is you, hopefully in the next game they consider something like this!


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jun 11, 2015)

I've always been a fan of the idea Katie is there instead of Rover, and she asks you to pick crayons in order to determine your skin colour/eyes/hair . Definitely not tanning beds though, that could promote some dangerous addictions!


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 11, 2015)

yep, would be a great feature indeed


----------



## HHoney (Jun 11, 2015)

I like that skin tone can be changeable... Disappointed that it takes so much work. Tanning bed technology has changed a lot IRL... Some ppl use them for Vitamin D, psoriasis, etc. I like the tanning bed in Shampoodle idea!

Bottom line is...there has got to be a better way!


----------



## hankwhomperson (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a good idea! The only problem if it was permanent that they would need a way to de-tan
just in case you suddenly decide you dont want it anymore
but for now, I will go tan on the sunny shores of the island


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 11, 2015)

It wouldn't look like a tanning bed irl though, maybe a pink changing room looking thing, where.you are told it's the new tanning saloon and go from there. Maybe chose a level on how dark of a tan so you can always go back to 1 (it's a game so it doesn't have to be that realistic) this way a player has the option to remain with a dark skin tone or change it through the year from pale back to dark (since some people do get darker in the summer)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a pretty popular idea for Animal Crossing. Nintendo might add it in the next game due to many fans suggesting it.


----------



## Beige (Jun 11, 2015)

the problem with a tanning salon would be that they are pretty unhealthy irl and people are getting addicted to them so it might not be something they want to put into the game! more importantly though, assuming you guys mean you start off really pale and then tan to your desired colour, it kind of implies that everyone's pale naturally and black people are just really really tanned haha. thats not a kind way to think of someone's natural colour and it could make darker-skinned children feel invalidated or excluded! It's hard to explain. if you choose your gender at the start and cant change it after i think that should apply to skin tone as well imo 

however, i do think that tanning in the game should continue to happen! eg. if you start of pale and naturally tan a bit darker. it's quite a cute little feature that im sure a lot of people find charming in the summer. But with some kind of starting option that lets you choose your starting skin tone as well.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 11, 2015)

They should make it so that your character has the same skin color as your favorite Mii. I don't think there should be a tanning bed because they can cause skin cancer in real life, and the game shouldn't be encouraging that.


----------



## KidKat (Jun 11, 2015)

The suggestion of Rover asking you if agree with whether or not a picture looks like you to pick out your skin tone is cute, another idea is that before you even get on the train to go to your new town, you wake up in your mom's house (by her saying good morning ____, where you type your characters name,  then she says its your big day, my little girl/boy [you choose which] is all grown up!) you look in the mirror and can choose your face, skin tone, hairstyle, eye color and shape, etc there. Then theres a short cinematic of you saying bye to your parents and running out the door with a suitcase to the train station, where you meet Rover who asks you questions that determine the town layout. (Does the river flow through most of the town or is it small, how many ponds, color of town hall, name, etc) then he shows you a couple maps that fit your criteria and you choose the one you like best


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 11, 2015)

Mm... I disagree with a lot of this
Sure, Tanning beds in the real world cause cancer
But it's not like the game promotes children and older to go out and catch sharks and fit them in their pockets whole
Or talk to animals
I'm assuming anybody who can play this game and understand it would know that tanning beds can cause injury, like everything else. I do not believe someone would go into excessive tanning mode off of a game. What you guys are saying is that if they put in a tanning bed, it's automatically displaying a dangerous act to players, influencing them to do that damgerous act? Why, eating fruit can make you choke. Should they take that out?
Tripping can lead to serious injury
Should that be removed too?
I don't know. That's just my thought on this subject.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 11, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Mm... I disagree with a lot of this
> Sure, Tanning beds in the real world cause cancer
> But it's not like the game promotes children and older to go out and catch sharks and fit them in their pockets whole
> Or talk to animals
> ...



Most people know from a young age that sharks are dangerous. Most young kids don't know what cancer is and they (and a lot of adults too) don't know that tanning beds can cause skin cancer.


----------



## Royce (Jun 11, 2015)

this discussion will only lead into fights and arguments.... better just leave intend to decide rather than butting heads. And an example - animalcrossingconfessions , there are so much suggestions, arguments. lol


----------



## Improv (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't really like the idea of a tanning bed being put in to Shampoodles, but maybe an area where you can get a (permanent) spray on!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> They should make it so that your character has the same skin color as your favorite Mii. I don't think there should be a tanning bed because they can cause skin cancer in real life, and the game shouldn't be encouraging that.


On second thought. Maybe the regular tanning should be kept as is. Cause tanning can't be kept forever you know.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree. The only things I'd change in this game is how you can see your villager's shadow in the water under the bridges, the max. capacity for designs, and the way tiles are placed and how they look around buildings


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 11, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> I've always been a fan of the idea Katie is there instead of Rover, and she asks you to pick crayons in order to determine your skin colour/eyes/hair . Definitely not tanning beds though, that could promote some dangerous addictions!



I like this idea. Like you could have Katie or someone else holding a sketchbook and trying to draw you, and she asks you which colors would be best.


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 11, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> I totally agree! that could be so awesome, even as a home furniture item. at first i thought it was a bit racist that you can only be white, but then i remembered that its a japanese game, so the characters are designed to look japanese.. but tanning beds could be so cool!



it would be weird to ask:are you black or white.


----------



## Royce (Jun 12, 2015)

its gonna cause a lot of arguments, just saying and a lot of racism things C:


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 12, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Mm... I disagree with a lot of this
> Sure, Tanning beds in the real world cause cancer
> But it's not like the game promotes children and older to go out and catch sharks and fit them in their pockets whole
> Or talk to animals
> ...



I completely agree with this. Right now you have to spend days on the island, and being in direct sunlight is dangerous too. I was implying the idea of a tanning bed, or what they would refer to as a tanning salon with a little booth. It would tan you how you want but it wouldn't get into detail about spray ons or anything. I thought it would be better since some people's skin tone changes through the year. And animal crossing is a pretty simple game,  the idea of Katie asking or a photo or mirror is great but that is to complex for a game like this. 

And I think people need to remember this is simply about a better way to get a tan or an easier way than just going to the island and standing in the sun. No one should make an racist remarks nor should this post be racism in any way. *sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't been on other forums so didn't think this would be arguments. But shampoodle already let's you change your hair color and eye color. 

You can either be one of those people who sees it as promoting kids they can be someone else and want colored contacts/to put chemicals in their hair to dye it

Or someone who sees it as a cute way to personalise your character. But if it's going to cause fights then no one should post on this anymore ><


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

that would be pretty great actually


----------



## SweetMopy (Jun 14, 2015)

Honestly, they really should just provide the option to create your Avatar at the beginning. You should have basic choices like gender, skin tone, and face leaving more options like hair style, color, and makeup for Shampoodles later. The quiz is cute, but most people use a face guide to get what they want anyhoo.


----------



## buzzing (Jun 17, 2015)

i mean, i'm just saying as someone who is partially japanese... japanese people aren't always pale (i definitely am not pale when i have a regular healthy dose of Vitamin D3 during the summer from walking/gardening/etc), so the "well it's a japanese game so pale skin blah blah" is not really applicable

...like, not to mention that many popular styles and fashionistas prefer darker skin (hip-hop, banba, many other forms of gyaru), and that Miss Universe Japan is half black half japanese (definitely really REALLY not pale)
like...

i don't necessarily think we need tanning beds
i think it's time for the AC franchise to catch up to the Story of Seasons franchise at the very least and stop implementing european beauty standards in pixel form (we have enough little girls bleaching their skin with cosmetics and walking around with umbrellas in broad daylight) and just let people choose tanner/darker skin tones

...BUT, if they don't step up their game anytime soon, i would love to have a tanning bed so that tanning does not require as much effort


----------



## Orchard (Jun 17, 2015)

Next Animal Crossing you should be able to pick your appearance, hair/skin/eyes etc. You could even have an option with freckles, that would be cool.

No tanning beds. Putting a tanning bed in to change your skin color... to me that's like putting cigarettes in the game to make your character wrinkly or something. It would bother me.

edited to add- an albinistic/albino option would be cool as well. Have a feeling people would use it to make "vampire" characters though!


----------



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> I've always been a fan of the idea Katie is there instead of Rover, and she asks you to pick crayons in order to determine your skin colour/eyes/hair . Definitely not tanning beds though, that could promote some dangerous addictions!



i dont really mind the tanning beds, but the katie idea is totally fitting and cute! and it'd make for some cute dialogue when katie visits your town!


----------



## Alex_x27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Well they did add skin colour in Happy Home Designer, but that sounds amazing


----------

